# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  المريخ الافريقى VSهلال كادوقلى

## ابو همام

*بسم الله الذى  لايضر  مع  اسمه شى فى الارض ولا فى السماء  وهو  السميع العليم 
اللهم   انصر  المريخ 
اللهم  انصر  المريخ 
اللهم  انصر   المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق ياابو همام الحبيب 

وبالتوفيق لمريخ السعد اينما ذهب ولعب
*

----------


## الدلميت

*بالتوفيق يا رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله
وبالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## محمد الامين يحيي

*ياشباب الايام دي الجرايد وين في تاخير كتير
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*بالتوفيق للزعيم 
اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم نسألك أن تنصر المريخ علي هلال كادقلي نصرا مبين يا ناصر يا معين
اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله الصادق الامين
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*عايزين تفاصيل يا ابوهمام عن المباراة لو سمحت

التوقيت القناة الناقلة ووضع الامطار
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*بالتوفيق يارب
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الساعة الخامسة
النيلين2
                        	*

----------


## ود عثمان

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله للزعيم
*

----------


## ابومهند

*إن ينصركم الله فلا غالب لكم
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*ستكون المباراة منقوله علي النيلين الرياضيه الاولي 
و ذلك حسب ما افادنا الاخ زهير عبادي  قبل قليل 
اللهم انصر المريخ  يارب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## محمد الامين يحيي

*الرابط يا شباب بالله عليكم
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*الرابط ياا صفوة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم نسألك أن تنصر المريخ علي هلال كادوقلي نصرا مبين يا ناصر يا معين
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*بسم الله ابتدينا
                        	*

----------


## محمد الامين يحيي

*الرابط يا شباب نحن في العمل
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*الرابط يا صفوة وبالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*www.glarab.com
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxxMSkxlRF8
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رابط 

http://www.nabiltv.com/?page_id=164
*

----------


## الدسكو

*بسم الله يا حي يا قيوم انصرالمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشكيلة المريخ :

جمال سالم في المرمى

في الدفاع  : مصعب عمر علاء الدين يوسف امير كمال رمضان عجب

في الوسط : جابسون ابراهومة كوفي ديديه

في الهجوم : بكري المدينة عبده جابر

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قذيفة قوية من مومن موسى في الدقيقة 32 اصطدمت بالقائم وعادت للملعب

فرصة خطيرة جدا لهلال كادوقلي

الدقيقة 33 والنتيجة التعادل السلبي

هدف منقوض لعبده جابر في الدقيقة 30 بداعي الاحتكاك مع الحارس
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*: النقل المباشر || الشوط الاول ::

هلال كادوقلي(0) × المريخ (0)
الملعب استاد كادوقلي
الزمان: الخميس 26 اغسطس 2015 الخامسه الا الربع عصرا
المناسبه: الدوري الممتاز الجوله 23
رابط لمشاهدة المباراه : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxxMSkxlRF8
التشكيله : جمال سالم، رمضان عجب، امير كمال، علا الدين، مصعب، سلمون، ابراهومه، كوفي فرانسيس، ديديه، بكري، عبده جابر

القناه الناقله: النيلين الرياضيه 


*

----------


## المريود

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم نسألك أن تنصر المريخ علي هلال كادوقلي نصرا مبين يا ناصر يا معين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبي 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نهاية الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في استاد الكاملين الدقيقة 40 من الشوط الاول بين الاهلي ودمدني والهلال

والنتيجة التعادل بدون اهداف
*

----------


## الدسكو

*مالو الحكم نهى الشوط الاول قبل دقيقتين من الزمن
نهاها في الديقه 43
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## استرلينى

*ياجماعه جمال سالم ده مافى حد اكلمو اقعد فى مرماه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بين الاهلي ودمدني والهلال باستاد الكاملين بالتعادل السلبي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بداية الشوط الثاني للمباراة
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ياخي والله جمال سالم لاحياة لمن تنادي 

مجدرب الحراس بس والجهاز الفني المابشوف الحاجه دي 

شي احزن والله 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التبديل الاول للمريخ بين الشوطين

بلة جابر بديلا لبكري المدينة

بلة لعب طرف ايمن وتقدم رمضان عجب للعب في الهجوم بجوار عبده جابر وخلفهما كوفي وديديه
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*دخول ضفر بديلا لابراهومة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التبديل الثاني للمريخ 

ضفر بديلا لابراهومة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التغيير الثالث للمريخ

شيبون بديلا لديديه

*

----------


## Jimmy_Doe

*يعني اوكرا برضو مافي؟
!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدقيقة 72 والنتيجة التعادل السلبي

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*26 دقيقة والتعادل السلبى
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*فى الكاملين النتيجة تعادل بهدف والهلال ادرك التعادل من ضربة جزاء
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استفهامات حول عدم مشاركة اوكرا مع انباء تالقه في التمارين الاخيرة
هل مازال غارزيتو يعاند نفسه ويعاند الفريق مع اوكرا

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم نسألك أن تنصر المريخ علي هلال كادوقلي نصرا مبين يا ناصر يا معين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في الكاملين التعادل 1/1 بعد ان تقدم اهلي مدني بالهدف الاول
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدقيقة 85 

ومازال التعادل السلبي قائما 

*

----------


## ezzeo

*اللهم لا نسألك رد القضاء بل اللطف فيه .......... 
*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*باى باى ممتاز
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*عارزيتو السبب فقدينا نقاط سهلة كتيرة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*معروف للكل ان كوفي لايقدر هلى اللعب شوطين كاملين

لذا تغيير ابراهومة خصم كثيرا من اداء الوسط المريخي

التغييرات لم تزيد المريخ فعالية 

كان الاجدى دخول اوكرا مادام هو جاهز بدنيا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء الزمن الرسمي

وخمسة دقائق وقت اضافي

*

----------


## Jimmy_Doe

*الله يستر الجماعة بي هناك ما يدوهم ضربة جزاء تانية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*باقي دقية واحدة

*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*الله يخرب بيت التقول ضامن كاس افريقيا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء المباراة بالتعادل السلبي
*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*عارزيتو السبب فقدينا نقاط سهلة كتيرة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نهاية المباراة بالتعادل السلبي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدقيقة 40 مباراة اهلي مدني والهلال

والنتيجة التعادل بهدف لكل
*

----------


## ابوبكر رحمة الله

*المريخ تعباااان شديد ربنا يكون ف عونكم يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ولاء الدين تقدم بالتسجيل لاهلي مدني

وعادل فيصل موسى من ضربة جزاء
*

----------


## golden

*تكرار ممل لنتائج الزعيم في الولايات
متين نستفيد
حاجة تحير
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*الحمد لله على ما اراد الله
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*تعادل سلبى فى كادقلى لفريق منتصر فى الجزائر فى كبرى البطولات الافريقية ؟؟؟؟ حد فاهم حاجة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يحرز الهدف الثاني للهلال عن طريق بشه في الدقيقة 92
*

----------


## ود الرياض

*الحمد لله على ما اراد الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفارق يرتفع بين الهلال المتصدر والمريخ الى 3 نقاط
*

----------


## golden

*تهاون غريب ومستمر في الدوري .. بالاحتياط وبالاساسيين نتايج سيئة . نحن من اعطيناهم الدوري على طبق من ذهب ومباراة القمة جلافيط الاتحاد حا يطبخوها مع ابو شنب وتطلع درون . الله يعين بس.
                        	*

----------


## kartoub

*والله كل كورة في الدوري الواحد بقي يشيل هم وكرهنا لاعب أسموا عبدو زفت دة يا غارزيتو كرهتنا ويا محسن سيد بقيت لاعب دور المتفرج بس
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*زول هناك, 
Abu - Khalid, 
ماجد احمد, 
محمد النور, 
مرتضي عبدالله الفحل, 
مريخابي صميم, 
Bumuzan, 
امجد مريخ, 
ابو دعاء, 
احمد الحلفاوى, 
good-man, 
خالد محمد الحسن علي, 
حافظ النور, 
حسن بدري, 
Jimmy_Doe, 
kartoub, 
kenani, 
mohanur, 
noory250, 
زين العابدين عبدالله, 
زيكو جموعي, 
شرقاوي, 
red_yellow, 
sharif74, 
عمر محمد الصادق, 
عبد المنعم خليفة+, 
فوزي سدر, 
ود الرياض
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*26 دقيقة والتعادل السلبى
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*مامشكله المهم ابطال افريقيا
*

----------

